# Problemi driver fglrx con scheda mobility x700

## Pes88

Ciao ho un problema con i driver proprietari ati! 

Dunque il supporto per la mia scheda è stato tolto nelle versioni recenti del kernel, quindi poichè ho dovuto formatare il pc ho deciso di mettere il kernel 2.6.28-r5 che supporta la mia scheda! 

Poi come dice la guida presente in questo sito ho installato i dirver con emerge ati-driver,, e qui trovo i primi problemi, i dirver ati sono mascherati!!! 

Perchè??? 

```

 eix ati-drivers 

[D] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

   (0)   [M]8.552-r2 [M]~8.593

   (1)   [M]~8.660 ~9.8 ~9.9 ~9.9-r2

   {acpi debug kernel_linux modules multilib}

     Installed versions:  9.9-r2(1)(21:57:56 10/05/09)(kernel_linux modules -debug -multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

```

Dopo l'installazione mi sono accorto che questi non dovrebbero essere i driver giusti per la mia scheda ! Pero se li tolgo il server x non trova il modulo fglrx.... 

Comunque con i driver : ati-drivers-9.9-r2 ottengo il seguente errore : 

```

EE No souche Device 

```

Quindi puo essere colpa del driver che non supporta piu la mia scheda?? E se è cosi posso risolvere con una versione precedente del driver??

O con i driver presenti nel sito...

----------

## Pes88

Installando una versione precedente dei driver, più precisamente la 8.593, che è l'ultima versione ufficiale dei driver ati rilasciata per la mia scheda , ottengo un errore diverso nell'xorg : 

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old | grep -i EE 

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Mon Oct 5 18:47:40 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

```

A cosa puo essere dovuto? 

Il modulo c' è : 

```

modprobe -l | grep fglrx

/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko

```

Il mio xorg è molto semplice, la sezione riguardante i driver della scheda video è semplicemnte : 

```

Section "Device" 

        Identifier "ATI" 

        Driver     "fglrx"

EndSection 

```

----------

## Pes88

Guardando meglio nel file di log del server x, ho trovato questo errore, che credo sia la causa di tutti i miei problemi : 

```

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.59.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[b][atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 7.1.3.901, required X.org 7.4.-1.906[/b]

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

```

Devo aggiornare Xorg?

----------

## Pes88

Piu o meno risolto!! 

Il problema era che il server x non era compatibile con il driver, ora sono riuscito a configurare tutto con questi pachetti mascherati : 

```

cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5

>x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.593

>x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6

>x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

```

Ottengo questi risultati con glxgears : 

```

18390 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3677.076 FPS

20152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4030.400 FPS

20177 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4035.063 FPS

20137 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4027.376 FPS

20138 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4026.819 FPS

20069 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4013.800 FPS

20044 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4008.800 FPS

20220 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4043.999 FPS

20160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4031.971 FPS

20273 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4054.512 FPS

19981 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3995.518 FPS

20042 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4008.379 FPS

19913 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3982.505 FPS

```

A me sembrano buoni!! Io ho un ati x700 mobility, e con i driver readon open ottenevo 1000-800

L'unico problema è che ottengo sempre questo errore : 

```

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

```

Da che cosa puo essere dovuto??

----------

## Slayer86

ma sei pazzo???

Usare quei driver significa:

-non poter usare il composit video;

-non poter aggionrare il kernel;

-non poter aggiornare xorg;

-dover smascherare un pacchetto hard-masked;

Usa gli open e stai sereno!!!!

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Usare quei driver significa:
> 
> -non poter usare il composit video;
> ...

 

Io ora uso quei driver : 

-uso il compositor;

-si è vero che non posso aggiornare il kernel, ma oramai tutte le perifiche le ho riconosciute, e non ho particolari problemi! 

-si è vero non aggiorno l'xorg, ma ora cerco di delegare quasi tutto ad hal, quindi non lo vedo un cosi grande problema! 

-si ho smascherato il pacchetto dei driver, ma quel pachetto è stato mascherato perchè l'ati non svilupa piu quei driver, e non è mascherato perchè instabile

  ma perchè vecchio!

che intendi con composit video???

I driver ati pero hanno prestazioni superiori!!! O no????

----------

## Slayer86

usare compiz e vedre i filmati allo stesso tempo!!!

i dirver closed hanno prestazioni migliori nel 3d ma penose nel 2d...

sinceramente non rinucerei agli aggiornamenti del kernel + xorg per avere prestazioni 3d con una x700... poi se il pacchetto è hard-masked un motivo ci sarà!!!

----------

## Pes88

Il motivo per il quale i driver è mascherato te l'ho deto... 

Io come compositor uso xcompmgr perchè sto su open box, eva tutto bene, mentre se usavo i readon il desktop sfarfallava...

----------

